# Iberic peninsula VS trend Moralles vs Victoria,Morales,was touch by the hands of god



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Victoria seem inacessible or more conventional more lithurgic a tad a bit fade sometime, all does i have several Thomas Louis da Victoria,But Morales all i have i adore every work he made i swear..

What about you guys?

:tiphat:


----------

